
Amazon and Microsoft Face Off in Bid to Provide Cloud Services to U.S. Military - millvanilli4p
https://globelynews.com/americas/amazon-and-google-face-off-in-bid-to-provide-cloud-services-to-u-s-military/
======
dekhn
Amazon and _Microsoft_. Google showed themselves the door a while ago and
Oracle just lost their opportunity.

